# Outdoor kitchen appliances



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Well, finally making the plunge into a total redo of my backyard including the outdoor kitchen. Looking for recommendations for or advice against any particular brand or appliance. I am no doubt a "but once/cry once" kind of guy. Looking really hard at the RCS cooking system - specifically the American Renaissance Grills . All American made i believe. Seems top quality and comes highly recommended. Anyone have any experience with them or have other recommendations? These boogers aint cheap and I am pumped to begin the project but don't want to have regrets as i hope this is my LAST redo!!!! So far looking at the grill/flattop/double power burner and fryer. RCS doesn't have an outdoor fryer so looking for recommendations on that as well. Pitco has come back highly recommended for sure.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Buy a Komodo Joe or a Green Egg best grill ever.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a Blaze grill and Blaze side burner. Had them 5 years now and they are holding up great. I think they also have a lifetime warranty. Also have a Big Green Egg but basically just use that for smoking and making pizza.


----------



## bdslack (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't want a traditional grill. I want a flattop and also a wok burner that acts like a jet engine. And possibly a pizza oven. I can make a burger or a steak inside on my cast iron better than I can on a grill any day. 

Sunday breakfast on the flattop near the pool - crazy Asian food you can really only do with a super high-quality wok burner and a really cool wood-fired pizza oven.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

bdslack said:


> I don't want a traditional grill. I want a flattop and also a wok burner that acts like a jet engine. And possibly a pizza oven. I can make a burger or a steak inside on my cast iron better than I can on a grill any day.
> 
> Sunday breakfast on the flattop near the pool - crazy Asian food you can really only do with a super high-quality wok burner and a really cool wood-fired pizza oven.



totally agreed. ive decided to put a gas grill in a section in back yard with the Yoder 640. I decided on Le Griddle 41" griddle and powerburner. I'll use the powerburner as my wok burner fry vessel and crawdaddyt boil etc. as well. As others stated and i agree BFGs are fantastic.....had one for almost 20 years. I gave my brother a nice happy.....Im just ready to do something different. i also have a powerflame outdoor wok burner that blows it out at 160,000 btu, Its waty more powerful than i am skilled so im confident the powerburner will provide all i need and plenty to spare. I'm very stoked to play on the griddle. Still assessing the pizza oven.......not something i would use every week only cause i just cant eat pizza every week and fit into my clothes. But sure would be a fun party.


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

Factor said:


> Buy a Komodo Joe or a Green Egg best grill ever.


I'll second that. Love my Green Egg.


----------

